# Mini review of Wolf's Chemicals new "Full Moon" wax



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

I was lucky enough to be given the chance to test Wolf's Chemicals new wax Full Moon. 
This version is a pre production wax and differs slightly from the retail version. It was VERY hard to the touch, to the point where I had to warm it up slightly before it would shift in the pot! I was warned by Jesse O'Connor not to attempt to use the wax when it was too cold..Guess what I did? Yep used it when it was cold! 
As it is a very hard and durable wax, spreading it on a cold January morning wasn't the easiest thing I've ever done, it was grabby to the point of being hard work (Retail version will be slightly softer and a lot more user friendly to use) I managed to get a nice thin coat onto the bonnet of THE i10 which was then left for roughly 10 minutes to cure.
Removal was a breeze and left a lovely glossy finish with great flake pop, which had been muted slightly by the Sonax Brilliant Shine I'd had on it previously I found.
Beading was very impressive, with the bonnet sloping downwards slightly it was difficult to get a great picture. As soon as I sprayed enough water onto the panel to get some decent beads it simply slid straight off. Always a good sign for a LSP. 
The one thing with this wax is the apparent durability. I'll be looking into this as the weeks and months go on. The car is a daily driver and covers roughly 800 miles a month.

Here's a few shots to give you an idea.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

looks very good. I had the Eclips and it as also very hard, but very good! nice beading


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is this first really container to my favorite BH Finis-wax.... I hope so.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Impressive...Look forward to the durability update :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looking good :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Bloody hell that's super concise beading, very uniform in construction NICE :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Is this first really container to my favorite BH Finis-wax.... I hope so.


Not container but CONTENDER:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ultimate contender of the beading champion goes toooo


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Should apply this Full Moon on my car too, maybe next week 
Nice pics and beading


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks interesting


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Very impressive beading, look forward to trying this one out.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's my beading shot


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What would be estimated durability?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Here's my beading shot


Show off


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The last pic is my kind of beading ..


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Came here expecting to see dog butts. Was Disappointed.

OT,

Looks good, but beading has a lot to do with how the water is sprayed on to the paint. Either way that beading looks very nice.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Came here expecting to see dog butts. Was Disappointed.
> 
> OT,
> 
> Looks good, but beading has a lot to do with how the water is sprayed on to the paint. Either way that beading looks very nice.


The picture I posted is beading after a big rain


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> The picture I posted is beading after a big rain


That's all well and good, but you're avoiding the real issue here, pictures of full mooning.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sheep said:


> That's all well and good, but you're avoiding the real issue here, pictures of full mooning.


Well if you REALLY wanna see my bum...


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Hairy!


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking at that beading, it is easy to understand how the name Full Moon was decided on. It's fantastic.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Is this first really container to my favorite BH Finis-wax.... I hope so.


Jesse: Do you have any goals what kind of durability you are achieving?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

[FIN]Dani said:


> Should apply this Full Moon on my car too, maybe next week
> Nice pics and beading


You have received sample? Are you going to make review also?


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

sm81 said:


> You have received sample? Are you going to make review also?


Oh yes, big pot of it


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

[FIN]Dani said:


> Oh yes, big pot of it


Have you applied it already?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

We are waiting.....


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Noup, had some training day via my job today, so I wasn't at my job today..and not tomorrow.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow beading looks awesome.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Did to my car today some test with Full Moon.
It was very, VERY hard to get out from pot with AF WaxMate, it was very hard to spread it on my cars hood, but removal was easy after ~10-15min.

Washed my car with Wolfs White Satin.
Polished hood with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate and blue CG Hex-Logic.
Left side: FK1000P
Right side: Wf'sC Full Moon

Let the race begin


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

[FIN]Dani said:


> Did to my car today some test with Full Moon.
> It was very, VERY hard to get out from pot with AF WaxMate, it was very hard to spread it on my cars hood, but removal was easy after ~10-15min.
> 
> Washed my car with Wolfs White Satin.
> ...


Any pics or review with it? Can you spread it with DA?


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

No review, just some pics (Facebook )
You can spread all wax/sealant with DA.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a couple of pictures of Full Moon after APC washes 










After week #8 and APC wash #4


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

First chance to get my hands back on the car I tested the Full Moon on today. Getting on for 2 months with no washes or topups. The car is a daily driver as stated in the first thread.

Jesse told me to give the wax a tough time so I decided to give the bonnet a wash down with 1-4 ratio G101 as a APC, then proceeded to use my usual wash technique.

Beading and protection and still very evident. The beads are not quite so high as after first application but that's to be expected. Overall a impressive product which still has a good few months left before reapplication will be required. I'll post further pictures as the months go by.

Excuse the iPhone pictures and the torchlight. I did make a video of the beading during daylight but Photobucket is being a PITA and not allowing it to be uploaded.


----------

